# Friends for Life conference - worth reading



## Adrienne (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi all

The Friends for life conference is back this year for the 2nd year running.  

It is open to children with type 1 and their families including grandparents but I also see it is open to type 1 adults and their spouses or partners.

Take a look.

http://www.childrenwithdiabetes.com/activities/UK2010/

We went last August to the first UK one.   It was truly amazing.   I learnt lots and I met lots of my friends plus new friends.   All food is carb counted, the hotel is lovely.

I'll post this on a couple of other threads under different topics in case people only look in certain areas.


----------

